# Hair product to get that piecey look



## CarolAZ (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey everyone, we were away for a vacation to Seattle, first time there and we loved it! Stayed with friends who live on a lake, it was so pretty and relaxing.

My hair is now cut short, but layered and I have a couple of staggered layers on each side of my head. So...I am looking for a product to give me that piecey look. Tried some gel I bought and it isn't working that well. Anyone have recs for a product for this?? And maybe it can give me a bit of volume too?? I know I am asking for the moon, right??? LOL

Thanks in advance,

CarolAZ


----------



## Shasta (Aug 20, 2006)

I have this stuff called Kenra Platinum Grooming Pomade that would work really well to get a piecy look. I had short hair and I loved this stuff! It's #4 Define and Control...but I'm sure they have other pomades that might do even more. I got mine at ULTA.


----------



## ivette (Aug 20, 2006)

i think la looks has a product for that


----------



## dmolinet (Aug 20, 2006)

TIGI Bed Head is great!!


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 20, 2006)

I use mary kate and ashley texturizer (believe it or not!) you can get it at walmart........use it after you blowdry and style your hair.....put a bit in your hands, rub them together then rake your fingers through your hair!! works great for me!! and it's cheap!!


----------



## CarolAZ (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. They all sound like products that would work well!

CarolAZ


----------



## luxotika (Aug 20, 2006)

I would say Kenra pomade, I have used it before and it works really well. Either that or a spray wax. Just don't use too much of either product, because it will make your hair greasy!


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 21, 2006)

Definitely try a wax. That'll give you the seperation for the piecey effect!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd try a pomade before a gel... I believe Garnier makes one...


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Aug 21, 2006)

I like Bumble &amp; Bumbles sumotech wax.


----------

